# Cleaning pens and scratchin pigs.



## MutzFarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Well we are trying to get the pens cleaned, but the piggies keep gettin in the piles we rake up.

Are AGHs are so tame and even love their teeth rubbed.

We have discovered nothing is better than using a leaf rake for doing scratches. They go from standing to just falling over.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 24, 2014)

Those look like happy pigs! I know you enjoy them.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 25, 2014)

All pigs have this sweet spot, somewhere along their sides... I love scratching them along their sides and watching their reaction, first their eyes glaze over, then you know you've hit the spot. Next moment.. plop! Down goes the pig


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 25, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Those look like happy pigs! I know you enjoy them.



These pigs are awesome and easier to handle than a large breed.


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 25, 2014)

Sumi said:


> All pigs have this sweet spot, somewhere along their sides... I love scratching them along their sides and watching their reaction, first their eyes glaze over, then you know you've hit the spot. Next moment.. plop! Down goes the pig



You are absolutly right and the leaf rake seems to hit that spot and more.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 25, 2014)

Ha ha ha!  that makes me laugh.  Have you tried one of those rubber things with the great big knobs on the end that fits to a broom handle?


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 29, 2014)

Queen Mum said:


> Ha ha ha!  that makes me laugh.  Have you tried one of those rubber things with the great big knobs on the end that fits to a broom handle?



I aint got no clue what you talkin bout.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 1, 2014)

It's for grooming a rug after it's been shampoo'd.  It's kind of got stiff rubber "bristles" made out of silicone.  I bet the pigs would love it.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh yes!


----------

